# 27b3 Find Max/Set Core Issue



## at0msk (Nov 30, 2008)

Vista Ultimate x64
Sapphire Toxic HD3870
Fresh OS install on a new SATAII 640GB drive
Only using the 8.11 ATI Display Driver (No CCC)
Windows is 100% up-to-date

I cannot set clocks with .27b3. They just jump back to the default.

Also, I'm running Find Max Core and I wonder, is the fuzzy cube supposed to spin the entire time? As of the moment it only spins during the heat up phases. Been running for almost an hour now without errors but I'm not even sure if it's running correctly.

Please save the "it's working fine for me responses." I'm using a fresh install of the OS, it's updates, the display driver, and ATI Tool .27b3.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 30, 2008)

I never had your problem when I was using ATI Tool, so I am unsure of why your clocks do not set properly.  As for the cube, it only spins during the heatup phase I believe, been a while since I've used the program, but I am 99% sure that is working normally.


----------



## at0msk (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright. Sounds good. I'd like to overclock my card. I have a beastly aftermarket heatsink and a 92mm fan on it. The heatsink has six cooling pipes (Thermalright HR-03 GT). The thing never breaks 50 degrees.

However, atikmdag causes me issues when I overclock in the slightest.


----------



## at0msk (Nov 30, 2008)

Should the core slider be moving up as the test goes though? It's been going for an hour and thirty minutes so far.


----------



## at0msk (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright so I aborted the test...it ran for four hours. Clock never changed. I think it may be a driver issue with the software. I don't really know. I just uninstalled it.

ATI's software is shit, this isn't getting updated, and ATI Tray Tools doesn't work without modding the OS because Ray Adams is too much of a tool to get a signature. SIGH


----------



## NemesisUK (Dec 2, 2008)

at0msk said:


> Alright so I aborted the test...it ran for four hours. Clock never changed. I think it may be a driver issue with the software. I don't really know. I just uninstalled it.
> 
> ATI's software is shit, this isn't getting updated, and ATI Tray Tools doesn't work without modding the OS because Ray Adams is too much of a tool to get a signature. SIGH



Calling Ray Adams a tool for not supplying a Driver signature for x64 as it would cost him money and all is a little on the harsh side. If you want so much pay for the sig yourself.


----------



## at0msk (Dec 2, 2008)

NemesisUK said:


> Calling Ray Adams a tool for not supplying a Driver signature for x64 as it would cost him money and all is a little on the harsh side. If you want so much pay for the sig yourself.



No.


----------

